# فى خبر ساخر كاذب :المجمع العلمي القبطي بأسيوط ينجح في إنتاج أول بيض صيامي



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 يونيو 2015)

*المجمع العلمي القبطي بأسيوط ينجح في إنتاج أول بيض صيامي في العالم، و الأنبا بيشوي: البيض النباتي إنجاز مصري و لن يقتصر على الكنيسة.*

*كتبت زينب زيدان- أسيوط*
*أعلن صباح الأمس الأنبا بيشوي تكلا رئيس المجمع العلمي القبطي نجاح إنتاج أول بيض صيامي في العالم، و أضاف أنهم على إستعداد تام لإعداد الكوادر و تعميم التجربة على كل المراكز الزراعية بالجمهورية، فالبيض النباتي حلم مصري تحقق بعقول و سواعد مصرية ١٠٠٪ و لن تقتصر التجربة على الكنيسة.*
*و كانت لجنة من علماء المجمع قد عكفوا على إجراء تجارب لإنتاج البيض الصيامي في مزرعة تابعة لهم بأسيوط منذ أوائل العام ٢٠١٠ مستخدمين مخطوطة ترجع للقرن الرابع عشر، و يعتقد أنها لليوناردو دافينشي الذي كان أول من أجرى تجارب لإنتاج البيض النباتي في الكنيسة الغربية في روما، و من المعروف أن جميع تجاربه قد بائت بالفشل و منها حقن شجر التريماسو بحيوانات منوية لديك شركسي بالغ، و أيضاً محاولته ربط دجاجة كبيرة من نوعية الدجاج الشمورت في أغصان شجر الكيموتانا لمدة شهر، و أعرب المتحدث الرسمي بإسم المجمع أن العلماء المصريين إستفادوا من ملاحظات دافنشي التي خطها على هوامش المخطوطة لكل تجاربة الفاشلة.*
*و على صعيد آخر رجح الدكتور حمدي شتيوي الخبير الزراعي العالمي أن فكرة دمج عملية الري بالتقطير مع تجارب التهجين بالتنقير هي ما جعل تجارب دافنشي تنجح و تثمر بيضاً بعد أكثر من خمسمائة عام، و أعرب عن شكره للقائمين على المجمع العلمي القبطي و أشار إلى أنه من المتوقع أن يكون محصول البيض النباتي أرخص من نظيرة الداجن بأكثر من ٣٠٪ للبيضة، و في حالة تعميم التجربة يتوقع الدكتور حمدي أن يصل محصول البيض إلى عشرين مليون بيضة في الموسم الواحد بحلول العام ٢٠١٨*
* 

 
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 يونيو 2015)

*حد فاهم حاجه*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 يونيو 2015)

*ياريت الاشراف يحذف الموضوع *​


----------



## grges monir (16 يونيو 2015)

لاعتقد انة  مقال مفبرك


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 يونيو 2015)

grges monir قال:


> لاعتقد انة  مقال مفبرك


*لماذا لاتعتقد ذلك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## كلدانية (16 يونيو 2015)

بيض صيامي  فيه صفار وبياض وينزرع شلون يعني
ممكن ينسخو الخضراوات بس بيض دا شئ صعب​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (16 يونيو 2015)

فى انتظار دجاج صيامى
ومواشى صيامى



.....
بحثت عن خبرك فوجدت مصدره
ممكن 
http://newslanda.com/2015/06/15/المجمع-العلمي-القبطي-بأسيوط-ينجح-في-إن/


----------



## soul & life (16 يونيو 2015)

الخبر قريته فى موقع اخبارى شكله الكلام بجد


----------



## أَمَة (16 يونيو 2015)

تعليقان اعجباني من موقع Newslanda أحببت اشاركم بهما من أجل الفائدة:

Vivian Adel Aziz يونيو 16, 2015 في 6:32 م # 
ده بتنجان هو اسمه نبات البيض مش محتاجة اختراعات
المصدر: https://en.wikipedia.org/?title=Eggplant

ومن أجل راحتكم اليكم الصورة من موقع ويكيبيديا









*Eddy Murphey* يونيو 16, 2015 في 6:33 م #
أولاً: مافيش حاجه إسمها المجمع العلمي القبطي (جمعيه وهميه)
ثانياً: مافيش أسقف في الكنيسه إسمه الأنبا بيشوي تكلا (شخصيه وهميه)
ثالثاً: إستحاله علمياً، و عملياً، خلط الجينات النباتيه (الشجره)، بالجينات الحيوانيه (البيض) نظراً للإختلاف الكامل في التركيب و العدد الجيني لكل كائن منهم.
NewsLanda، ياريت قبل النشر، تتأكدوا من معقولية الخبر، لئلا تُتْهموا بالخيابه، زي بعض المواقع (الخايبه) 

من يحب قراءة التعليقات الفكاهية ليذهب الى الموقع.


----------



## أَمَة (16 يونيو 2015)

*من أجل الفائدة والتوضيح*

ولكي لا يلصق الخبر بإذهان البسطاء ويظنون بالمسيحية ما ليس فيها، قمتُ بترجمة جزئية من موقع يعود لمؤسسة الأغذية والعلوم الزراعية التابعة لجامعة فلوريدا الأمريكية يتكلم عن زراعة الباذنجان على أنه -نباتيا- يعتبر من أصناف الفاكهة وليس الخضار. 

الموقع يذكر فوائده وأنواعه المتعددة التي من ضمنها الباذنجان الصغير الحجم المُسمى بـِ "Easter egg" أي "بيضة الفصح"، وهذه هي الجزئية التي لها علاقة بالموضوع و لذلك قمت بترجمتها:

"بيضة عيد الفصح" نوع غير اعتيادي من فاكهة الباذنجان ينتج حجما صغيرا بحجم البيضة لونه أبيض يتحول إلى اللون الأصفر عند النضج. هو نبات صالح كزينة للمائدة يصلح أكلها، وإضافتها إلى حديقة الأطفال يثير متعتهم واهتماهم. 

اليكم هذه الصورة من الموقع التي ربما هي السبب وراء خيال كاتب المقال المنسوب إلى ما سماه "*المجمع العلمي القبطي *". 



​


----------



## Desert Rose (16 يونيو 2015)

يعني مش لاقية تعليق بصراحة ، مين الجريدة اللي نشرت الخبر ده؟؟؟؟


----------



## أَمَة (16 يونيو 2015)

الموقع يا روز هنــــــا

باين عليه، من مواضيعه، انه موقع ساخر على شبه بعض المواقع الأجنبية الشبيهة


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 يونيو 2015)

Desert Rose قال:


> يعني مش لاقية تعليق بصراحة ، مين الجريدة اللي نشرت الخبر ده؟؟؟؟


*كما ذكرنا من قبل الخبر مكتوب بطريقه ساخره هى فى مجملها جديده على المواطن العربى انك تفبرك خبر وتحط جواه سخريه من موضوع ما
بالنسبه لتفنيد الخبر
1-مذكور ان من اعلن الخبر هو الانبا بيشوى تكلا وهو شخصيه وهميه لاوجود لها .
2-  المجمع العلمي القبطي هيئه وهميه لا وجود لها
3-مستخدمين مخطوطة ترجع للقرن الرابع عشر، و يعتقد أنها لليوناردو دافينشي نبدا فى خلق جو تراثى اسطورى للخبر 
4- الذي كان أول من أجرى تجارب لإنتاج البيض النباتي في الكنيسة الغربية في روما كلام خالى من الصحة تماما يحاول ان يظهر المسيحيين بمظهر من يتحرق بشهوة الاكل الممنوع فى الصيام وهو امر خالى من الصحة تماما 
5- من المعروف أن جميع تجاربه قد بائت بالفشل و منها حقن شجر التريماسو بحيوانات منوية لديك شركسي بالغ ...............> ماشاء الله ودى عملها ازاى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
6-أيضاً محاولته ربط دجاجة كبيرة من نوعية الدجاج الشمورت في أغصان شجر الكيموتانا لمدة شهر................> لأ واضح ان النصه فاهم.
7-أن العلماء المصريين إستفادوا من ملاحظات دافنشي التي خطها على هوامش المخطوطة لكل تجاربة الفاشلة..............> اه النصاحه بقى ان المصريين فيشوا الهوامش.*


----------



## أَمَة (17 يونيو 2015)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *يحاول ان يظهر المسيحيين بمظهر من يتحرق بشهوة الاكل الممنوع فى الصيام *


 
هذا هو الهدف بالضبط.
المواضيع الساخرة تشبه الكاريكاتور في الرسوم، الهدف منه توصيل رسالة.  ومن أجل ذلك كتبت مشاركتي  #*10* للتوضيح من أجل الذين لا يميزون بين الخبر الجاد والخبر الساخر.


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 يونيو 2015)

انا قولت برضوا شعقوووله ابداااا اببدااا دا يبقى صح


----------



## حبيب يسوع (17 يونيو 2015)

هل هذا الكلام صحيح
ولا نعمل زى الشويش عبد العاطى الذى اكتشف صابع 
كفته لعلاج فيرس سى


----------



## peace_86 (17 يونيو 2015)

*أخي العزيز سمعان..
من الخطأ أن تنشر هذه املواضيع بهذه الطريقة..

إلا أذا كتبت ملاحظة مسبقة بأنك ضد الموضوع أو لا توافق الموضوع..

*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 يونيو 2015)

*


peace_86 قال:



أخي العزيز سمعان..
من الخطأ أن تنشر هذه املواضيع بهذه الطريقة..

إلا أذا كتبت ملاحظة مسبقة بأنك ضد الموضوع أو لا توافق الموضوع..



أنقر للتوسيع...

شكرا ياغالى 
لكن صدقنى لو حضرتك قريت المداخلات هتلاقينى فى المشاركه رقم 3 طلبت من الاشراف حذف الموضوع كلية وايا فى اخر مشاركه قمت بعمل تفنيد كامل للخبر 
فارجو ان تقبل اعتذارى ان كان الخبر سبب عثرة لاحد وجارى توجيه نفس الطلب للاشراف بحذف الموضوع
ما ساأنى اخى هو قيام مواقع اخباريه قبطيه كبيره مثل الحق والضلال بنشر الخبر ما اوضح لى ان القائمين على هذه المواقع بهم من هو بعيد تماما عن طبيعة العمل الصحفى واصوله
*


----------



## peace_86 (17 يونيو 2015)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *
> شكرا ياغالى
> لكن صدقنى لو حضرتك قريت المداخلات هتلاقينى فى المشاركه رقم 3 طلبت من الاشراف حذف الموضوع كلية وايا فى اخر مشاركه قمت بعمل تفنيد كامل للخبر
> فارجو ان تقبل اعتذارى ان كان الخبر سبب عثرة لاحد وجارى توجيه نفس الطلب للاشراف بحذف الموضوع
> ...



*أخي المحبوب سمعان ..
أنت لم تخطأ.. لذلك أرجو ألا تعتذر فأنت لم تفعل خطأ ..

نقل موضوع واحد بدقة شديدة والاستقصاء قبل النشر.. هو أفضل بكثير من نشر عشرة مواضيع من مواقع أخرى غير دقيقة..

فما يهمنا هو الدقة.. وخاصة أن كلمة "الكنيسة" محسوبة علينا في منتدانا..

الرب يباركك*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 يونيو 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]أنا من رأييى ما تحذفش حاجة ...لكن عدل العنوان بأضافة كلمة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]( أكذوبة ) – بين القوسين -  قبل العنوان الأصلى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كدة الأستفادة أكتر [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 يونيو 2015)

*تم عمل التغيير المطلوب فى رأس الموضزع*​


----------



## أَمَة (17 يونيو 2015)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *تم عمل التغيير المطلوب فى رأس الموضزع*​


 

تمام :286:


----------



## أَمَة (17 يونيو 2015)

peace_86 قال:


> *أخي المحبوب سمعان ..*
> *أنت لم تخطأ.. لذلك أرجو ألا تعتذر فأنت لم تفعل خطأ ..*
> 
> *نقل موضوع واحد بدقة شديدة والاستقصاء قبل النشر.. هو أفضل بكثير من نشر عشرة مواضيع من مواقع أخرى غير دقيقة..*
> ...


 

فاهمة وجهة نظرك يا بيس.  وجهة نظر ثانية هي أن نشر مثل هذه المواضيع -مع إظهار وتوضيح أنها مواضيع ساخرة أو كاذبة- تساعد الإنسان البسيط  على فهم الحقيقة.


----------



## أَمَة (17 يونيو 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> [FONT=&quot]*أنا *​​​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​*من رأييى* *[FONT=&quot]ما تحذفش حاجة ...لكن عدل العنوان بأضافة كلمة*​
> ​
> 
> 
> ...


 
رأي صائب ![/FONT]


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (17 يونيو 2015)

كده تمام
شكرا


----------

